# Oktoberfest



## stew.w (18/5/10)

i'm going to europe for most of september and october this year (depending on volcanoes)
so i was planning on trying to get to munich for oktoberfest.
anyone else been? got any hotels to recommend? they're all pretty overpriced at that time anyway.
probably just going to go for 1 weekend.
any advice would be great.

cheers,

stewart


----------



## Steve (18/5/10)

Stew.W said:


> i'm going to europe for most of september and october this year (depending on volcanoes)
> so i was planning on trying to get to munich for oktoberfest.
> anyone else been? got any hotels to recommend? they're all pretty overpriced at that time anyway.
> probably just going to go for 1 weekend.
> ...



arsehole

Edit....did you want me to babysit your rig for you? Make sure it doesnt go rusty?


----------



## Jazman (18/5/10)

i stayed at the a&o hoste/hotel in the hotel part was about 150 a night for a twin room and a 10 min walk to the weisen if the oktoberfest is too expensice then go to stuttgart for the second biggest beer fest it is a lot like octoberfest and accomaditon is a lot cheaper http://www.cannstatter-volksfest.de/index.php?id=2&L=1


----------



## bconnery (18/5/10)

Stew.W said:


> i'm going to europe for most of september and october this year (depending on volcanoes)
> so i was planning on trying to get to munich for oktoberfest.
> anyone else been? got any hotels to recommend? they're all pretty overpriced at that time anyway.
> probably just going to go for 1 weekend.
> ...


I can't recommend a hotel as I stayed with relatives but the one thing I will say is don't just go to the Hofbrau tent with the rest of the Aussies and backpackers. 
There are so many cool tents (assuming not much has changed in the 10 years since I went there...) that it's a shame to miss them. The sky roof tent, which I think is Spaten from my hazy memory, was my favourite. 

I'd also recommend not going on any of the rides after you've had a beer.


----------



## lobo (18/5/10)

i will be going this year too. cant wait. i have looked into it a little and i would recommend going on a weekday, as its sposed to be crazy, like waiting 2hours for a beer, not being able to get into tents etc.

we will have accomodation in the way of our campervan we will have. i would look into getting some accomodation asap.

cheers,

Lobo


----------



## stew.w (18/5/10)

yeah ive been looking at accommodation going to book it soon and got to figure out the best/cheapest way to get there from amsterdam too.
not booking the rest of the trip but from what i hear you're pretty stuffed if you dont book in munich during oktoberfest, so better get on that.
what dates you rekon you're going lobo?


----------



## stew.w (18/5/10)

jazman what the name of the hotel you stayed in?
is that price each or for the room? euro or au $?


----------



## chillimunga (18/5/10)

me and the missus are making the big trek over there too booked ages ago at the mecure hotel this is a good site to check out Booking.com: Hotels in Munich. Book your hotel now!Going to be there for the first week heard its crazy specially because its the 200th year anniversary.


----------



## lobo (18/5/10)

we will be there on the monday 27th and tues 28th sept. will be there with another ahb member jeremy, let us know if you will be there around then.

lobo


----------



## chillimunga (18/5/10)

going to to be there for the tapping of the keg on the 18th stay for four days and off to visit other bits eg: Dresden, prague , Berlin, cologne and AMSTERDAM are you going any where else besides Munich? does anyone know if the pilsner urquell brewery is worth a visit?


----------



## stew.w (18/5/10)

i'm not sure where else im going, only got the tickets the other day.
also been looking at the one in stuttgart that jazman suggested, looks pretty good too.


----------



## Josh (19/5/10)

chillimunga said:


> going to to be there for the tapping of the keg on the 18th stay for four days and off to visit other bits eg: Dresden, prague , Berlin, cologne and AMSTERDAM are you going any where else besides Munich? does anyone know if the pilsner urquell brewery is worth a visit?



:icon_offtopic: Pilsner Urquell is most definitely worth it. The original copper pan they used in 1842 is pretty cool. And the taster of open fermented unfiltered unpasteurised Urquell you get in the cellars is possibly my favourite beer of all time.

I camped with the Fanatics last year. I would do the camping thing again, but next time I would just get my own tent and park myself in the camping ground. Easy train to the beer halls. It's a bit chilly at night, but the beer blanket looked after me.... and our -10C sleeping bags we had with us. Campingplatz Obermenzing








Edit: add pictures of Urquell


----------



## beer slayer (19/5/10)

I was there a couple of years ago and I stayed at Hotel Italia booked through http://www.booking.com.
It was quite good nothing super flash but comfortable. Breakfast was good. Close to station and walking distance to Oktoberfest. You MUST book early hotels go fast
I agree with bconnery. Have a look at the other tents some are great. You will drool at all the hops hanging at the tents and think what a waste.
You must get there early if you don't book seats, because a large portion of the tables are reserved.
I was told that you must book tables on the net if you want to reserve a table. Can't remember site though! you will have a ball Its the best!!!

wish I there
BS


----------



## stew.w (19/5/10)

well my brother booked us a hotel this morning, he lives in london so were going to all share a quad room. so it worked out at $100au a night each.
pretty happy with that. were on the other side of the train station so we'll be walking there and back.
also going to go too the stuttgart beer festival got really cheap accommodation there too through hostel bookers.
anyone else going to the stuttgart one? ill be there opening weekend 24th sept.
going to oktoberfest on closing weekend 2 and 3rd of october.

thanks for the help everyone and showing me the stuttgart one too jazman, ill have many beers for you :beerbang:


----------



## kahn (19/5/10)

chillimunga said:


> me and the missus are making the big trek over there too booked ages ago at the mecure hotel this is a good site to check out Booking.com: Hotels in Munich. Book your hotel now!Going to be there for the first week heard its crazy specially because its the 200th year anniversary.



Which Mecure in Munich are you staying at? There are 4 in Munich...

I've stayed in the 'Mecure City Centre' - Highly recommended. Really nice hotel, with lots of space in the rooms and they are very clean. Plus its close to everything - 2 minutes from the main train station and 10 minutes walk to the main city centre and the oktoberfest site (they are in opposite directions).

Some really good eating places around there too. Its in the Turkish district so lots of little kabab shops. And there is an Aldi around the corner to get snacks and cheap (quality) beer.


----------



## Jazman (19/5/10)

was aus dollars in this joint http://www.aohostels.com/en/munich/hostel-...ch/hostel/info/ close to maybe the one you wee in also i got cheap acc in stuttagrt and they stuffed it up had to go to anothe one of there hotels but tram/train to bad canstatt is easy and the fest in stuttgart is awesome not as many aussie so u can get messy with the germans plus a lot of germans speak english wish i was going again


----------



## stew.w (26/9/10)

well im at the volksfest in stuttgart at the moment, woke up feeling pretty seedy today but its been at lot of fun so far.
going to oktoberfest next weekend
heres a couple of pics if anyone wants a look.

Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## Jazman (1/10/10)

awesome photos that top tent was the one i was in last years wish i was there also at the ocktoberfest i was in the Augustina fischer vironi tent that was good too


----------



## stew.w (2/10/10)

yeah it was awesome, thanks for the tip, wouldn't have known about it otherwise.
just got to munich today, going to head in tomorrow morning, we're walking distance from it so it should be good.
and easy to get home, it was hectic in the central station this arvo with all the drunks stubling around.
its weird how public drinking is acceptable here, people walk around with beers like we would coke.
if you see people drinking on park benches in australia they're usually either teenagers or derrows, but here its just average people doing it.

cheers,

Stewart


----------



## stew.w (22/10/10)

just got back in oz last night, we went to oktoberfest on the last weekend and it was hectic.
we got there at 11am on saturday and couldn't get in a beer hall all day so we drank at some weird rotating bar at the festival.
on sunday we got there at 8am at it was still packed but we got in one, didnt really have a chance to see any other tents because if i'd left the one i was in there was no way i'd get into another or back in where i came from.
the atmosphere in the tents was awesome, heres a couple of pics of tents and one with outragous clevage too









Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## probablynathan (7/9/11)

Anyone else going to Oktoberfest this year? My wife and I will be in Munich for a week and are planning on being there for the opening.


----------



## pimpsqueak (7/9/11)

Have fun! 
Me and the GF were there last year on the final day. Bloody nice place is Munich.


----------



## keine_ahnung (13/9/11)

Glad you enjoyed it. Just looking at the photos brings back very fond memories for me

I've been the last two years in a row, and was hoping to get back there this year. Sadly I didn't 

Ein Prosit, Ein Prosit, der Gemtlichkeit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freezkat (13/9/11)

keine_ahnung said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. Just looking at the photos brings back very fond memories for me
> 
> I've been the last two years in a row, and was hoping to get back there this year. Sadly I didn't
> 
> Ein Prosit, Ein Prosit, der Gemtlichkeit!!!!!!!!!


My oldest son and I were there for Starkbierfest (also known as Lent) this last April. No lederhosen, no dirndls no tents but the doppelbocks were available. We went to the Hofbrau Haus, Augustiner, Paulaner and Hacker Pschorr. Our bus went right by Aying but I couldn't get the driver to change course.

"Almost heaven West Virginia, Blue Ridge mountains Shenandoah River" or "Die Haende zu Himmel" ," In Muenchen stadt liegt ein Hofbraeuhaus An Zwo Gzuffa!!!"

3 years college German, I should have umlauts on tap.


----------



## freezkat (13/9/11)

I stayed at Das Hotel Drei Loewen back in 1988. It is right in the mix of the discos and close to Marianplatz. Nice place. 

We stayed at a hostel outside of town this last trip. It was a 2K walk to to the train. Bunch cheaper though. Missed a ton of things because we weren't close.

Note: Germans don't wear hats with souvenir (Anstecknadel) pins.


----------



## stew.w (13/9/11)

when we were there we also went to the volksfest in stuttgart
http://www.cannstatter-volksfest.de/index.php?id=2&L=1
i thought it was actuall better than oktoberfest, less dickheads. still shitloads of people but not claustrophobic like oktoberfest was.


----------



## Jazman (15/9/11)

agreed steve i liked stuttgart better only went to the oky because i messed up the the dates



Prost


----------



## Tim (16/9/11)

I have been to both Stuttgart and Munich fests. I preferred the Stuttgart Volksfest as it was more German Cheesiness and less Contiki/Fanatics and pretend 15th century Bavaria.

The camping ground in Stuttgart is right next to the Volksfest, but make sure you ring and book in advance so you don't find yourself attempting to sleep whilst freezing your ass off under a bush by the river like I did!


----------

